# [Flash] No reproduce videos de metacafe.com (solucionado)

## pcmaster

Hola,

hace algún tiempo que tengo problemas con los vídeos en algunas páginas web. por ejemplo, youtube me funciona perfectamente, pero sin embargo firefox no puede reproducir ningún video en www.metacafe.com.

¿Os pasa lo mismo?

La versión de adobe-flash que tengo instalada es la 10.3.183.5, y la versión de Firefox es la 3.6.17

----------

## lluisparcet

Hola pcmaster:

He entrado en la página que indicas y todos los videos que he probado funcionan perfectamente.

La versión de adobe-flash que tengo instalada es la 10.3.183.5 y la de firefox es 3.6.17, las mismas que tú.

Solo añadir que mi sistema lo tengo instalado como x86_64 y al instalar adobe-flash indica que Adobe no tiene, por el momento, versión nativa estable de 64-bits por lo que parece utiliza la versión de 32-bits a través de nspluginwrapper.

Saludos cordiales.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues a mí, donde debería aparecer el video, me sale en blanco: http://imageshack.us/f/191/metacafeflash.png/

Al hacer click con el ratón  sobre el área blanca, aparece el menú del flash, pero sin embargo el video no carga.

En cambio, youtube me funciona perfectamente, por lo que me extraña que sea problema de instalación.

----------

## opotonil

Con la ultima beta, la uso por el tema que comenta @lluisparcet sobre los 64bits, funciona sin problemas en konqueror + kwebkitpart:

```

[ebuild   R   ~] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.0.1.60_beta201108082  USE="64bit kde (multilib) vdpau -32bit -bindist" 0 kB

```

Salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

Desinstalado nspluginwrapper y actualizado adobe-flasha  la última versión (inestable) con soporte de sólo 64 bit (para asegurarme de que no usa la versión de 32) 

```
# emerge -av adobe-flash

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.0.1.60_beta201108082  USE="64bit kde (multilib) vdpau -32bit -bindist" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

Y sigue igual.

----------

## Stolz

¿Puede ser que tengas alguna extensión en Firefox para bloquear anuncios/comerciales/publicidad?

----------

## pcmaster

Pues no. Lo único que tengo activado ahora mismo es el bloqueador de ventanas emergentes del propio Firefox. Los únicos complementos que tengo instalados son:

Extensiones: DownloadHelper 4.9.5 y Youtube Cinema 4.9, ambos desactivados.

Temas: Camifox (el que está en uso) y el predeterminado.

Idiomas: Català Language pack 3.6.364 y Español (España) language pack 3.6.447

Plugins:

-Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_26

-Shockwave Flash 11.0 d1

-Gecko Media Player 1.0.3 Video player Plug-in for QuickTime, RealPlayer and Windows Media playes Streams using MPlayer (éste sale en varias entradas, una por cada códec)

La gracia está en que, aunque en la poágina de metacafe.com no sale el vídeo, si abro la ventana de código fuente de la página, copio la URL del archivo swf y lo pego en otra pestaña, entonces sí que carga el vídeo. Curioso, ¿no?

A ver si va a ser la versión de java o alguna chuminada similar...

---Edito---

En al consola de java he visto que salen muchas advertencias (aunque en otras webs también slen y funcionan ok), pero al final sale un mensaje de error, que no sé si tendrá relación, pero podría ser:

```

Error: Permiso denegado para <http://ad.doubleclick.net> al llamar al método Location.toString
```

Por cierto, reinstalar sun-jre-bin no ha dado resultado.

----------

## quilosaq

¿has probado con otro cliente web?

----------

## pcmaster

Pues acabo de probar con Opera y el resultado es:

www.metacafe.com: los videos no van, igual que con firefox

www.youtube.com: tampoco van, cuando con firefox sí lo hacen.

----------

## opotonil

Para Opera creo que hay que hacer un enlace a su directorio de plugins, hecha un vistazo aqui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-890928.html

Salu2.

----------

## pcmaster

Ni en Opera ni en Chromium funciona mejor que en Firefox. Así que debe ser cosa de Flash o de javascript o similar.

Lo jodido es que, mientras si voy a www.metacafe.com y clico en un video, éste no sale, el anuncio de la derecha, en flash, sí lo hace.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues hoy milagrosamente funciona. En Firefox y en Chromium Probablemente alguna actualización (ayer sólo se actualizó el rar, pero bueno, la actualización anterior fue de 24 paquetes...)

----------

## lluisparcet

Me alegro por tí. Esto ya parecía cosa de brujas   :Very Happy:  .

Saludos.

----------

